# Good photos ???



## labelthc (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey look at the page http://www.rkstudio.pl and write to me what do you think about the photos? Camera is Olympus e500 with two lens 14-45, 40-150 and flash Fl-50


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yikes, I don't speak that language (or read it)  Sorry.


----------

